# DIAC 4 March 2013 ENS/RSMS Processing Update



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi All -

DIAC has provided agents with an update on ENS/RSMS processing times and Decision Ready applications for the NSW, QLD and ACT caseload, as of 4 March 2013:

_Pre-1 July 2012 applications
Parramatta Processing Centre
ENS: All cases allocated
RSMS: Applications received to 18 June 2012 have been allocated to a case officer

Melbourne Processing Centre
ENS: All cases allocated
RSMS: Applications received to 1 April 2012 have been allocated to a case officer

Perth Processing Centre
ENS: Applications received to 29 June 2012 have been allocated to a case officer
RSMS: Applications received to 7 May 2012 have been allocated to a case officer

Post-1 July 2012 electronically lodged applications
Currently allocating applications received July / August 2012
Processing time service standards: Applications are still within processing time service standards as shown online.

Grouping of cases
In an attempt to better manage the caseload, applications are being grouped by occupation (to enable case officers to develop expertise and experience in those areas), by employers and also by agents (whose reliability in providing good applications is recognised).

In May / June 2012, there were more than 30,000 applications on hand, and the refusal rate was 15-20 percent (up from the usual five-10 percent).

Decision Ready cases
Because of problems with the eLodgement system, between 1 July 2012 and 22 November 2012 it was not possible for DIAC to see if applications had been lodged as Decision Ready. Applications identified as Decision Ready are being given priority, but as there are hundreds of Decision Ready applications, the processing of these could take between seven and nine months._

Hope this is helpful to some of those waiting for these to be processed.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## albs (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello Mark,
I have seen few of my friends got their CO allocated.They have launched their application on 14th September 2012.
I have put my application in 187 on 6th Dec 2012 and now I understand that it s very slow processing.
Is there any possibility for me to withdraw 187 and put my state nomination 190 with NSW as I had an invitation.?
Looking forward to hear your opinion.Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Albs -

I would first make sure the invitation is still valid (generally they are for 60 days) - if not, contact NSW Skilled and see if they can or will reissue it. Once that's done, you may want to lodge the 190 application online and make sure it is accepted as a valid application, then consider withdrawing your 187 application later once the 190 is lodged and you have a bridging visa acknowledgement letter as a result of that application.

But with any of this, you need to make sure you're always lawful and have a current visa or bridging visa in effect at all times. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Tree (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello, Mark, 

Thank you for the quite useful information. Regarding the decision ready applications, I am confused that it will take 7-9 months as it's saying post July applications are within service standard timeline, 6 months I believe. 
Could you confirm which timeline will be applied to post July lodged decision ready apps?


----------

